# How soon does a breeder know when their female is pregnant?



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Just curious: How soon after mating can the breeder tell?

Thanks


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Usually within the first month after a confirmed breeding has taken place. Around the 20-25 pups can be seen on ultrasound and palpitated for...sometimes even sooner


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

i just realized there is already a thread on this, sorry!

Zoeysmom, thanks. I didn't know it was long, I thought maybe a week! btw, you are close to me. Where do you get your GSDs?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

From my very awesome neighbor,lol She was my Christmas gift last year


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I should add Zoe's parents were purchased from Mary Dixon or Dickson in West Virginia 3 hours away- she is having a litter in just a few months


----------

